

Ask HN: Are startups biased towards devs from finance? - dupa99

I'm a software developer working on software for banks in London. I graduated in december last year. I've got 2 internships (one of top 5 inv. banks and engineering company). I've got a few opensource projects (GitHub, Codeplex) and substantial web presence (Stackoverflow, blog, coderwall). Almost everyday I hack something for fun(phone app, webapp on AWs). I do my CodeKata, recently in Scala and yet I don't know how to land a job in a startup.<p>I always wanted work in a startup. The tipping point was when I was working on a Imagine Cup project with friends. I really enjoyed that experience. Even after all-night coding I felt happy and productive. I struggled if this is right for me. Maybe it was the influence of environment that having a job is the right way? I don't know, but finally I know what I want to do in my life.<p>I tried to pitch a few startup, but no interview invite. Is my lack of startup experience a problem (chicken or egg dilemma)? Maybe working in finance is not hot?
======
ig1
It depends what roles you're applying for, at early stage startups they're
going to want candidates who've direct experience with the tech stack they're
using.

More established startups are more likely to take fresh grads.

Feel free to ping me your CV if you want and I'll tell you if there's anything
obviously wrong with it.

------
10dpd
Publish your work, ie instead of hacking on a multitude of projects, focus on
one, launch and iterate.

You never know, you might just end up with a profitable startup of your own.

~~~
dupa99
Sometimes I do e.g. <http://www.heroesgenerator.com/> :)

------
jchonphoenix
Shoot me an email. I'll run you through our Interview process and give you
feedback. Who knows, you might get a fun job out of this too :-)

~~~
dupa99
I'd love to, buy cannot find your e-mail :(

------
onlyup
I doubt it your 6 months experience in a bank. Keep trying.

